# Richfaces combobox zeigt Items nicht an



## JavaGreenhorn (30. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine combobox eingebunden und schon Werte vordefiniert. In meinem Formular zeigt er mir aber nur das "defaultLabel" an, nicht die "itemValues".


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1" ?>
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" 
          "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml"
	xmlns:jsp="http://java.sun.com/JSP/Page"
	xmlns:ui="http://java.sun.com/jsf/facelets"
	xmlns:h="http://java.sun.com/jsf/html"
	xmlns:f="http://java.sun.com/jsf/core"
	xmlns:c="http://java.sun.com/jstl/core"
	xmlns:fn="http://java.sun.com/jsp/jstl/functions"
	xmlns:a4j="http://richfaces.org/a4j"
	xmlns:rich="http://richfaces.org/rich">



<rich:comboBox id="cboKindOfFeedback" defaultLabel="Grund" style="width:100%;" rendered="true">
            	<f:selectItem itemValue="Kritik"/>
            	<f:selectItem itemValue="Lob"/>
            	<f:selectItem itemValue="Verbesserungsvorschlag"/>
</rich:comboBox>
```

Ist mir ein Rätsel wo das Prob liegt. Freue mich auf euer Feedback 

Danke


----------



## gex (30. Mai 2009)

Aber die Component wird korrekt gerenderet?
Hast du die Richfaces/A4J Filter konfiguriert?


----------



## JavaGreenhorn (31. Mai 2009)

hallo,

danke für deine antwort. ja die komponente wird korrekt gerendert.

Wie muss ich die Filter denn korrekt einstellen? 

Danke sehr


----------



## gex (31. Mai 2009)

Findest du hier: Chapter 3. Getting Started with RichFaces

Wie sieht dein HTML Quelltext im Browser aus, hast du dort deine selectItems?
Die Frage daher, ob es an etws JavaScript scheitert...

Aber generell ein paar Hinweise zur Konfiguration wären jeweils hilfreich...


----------



## nocturn (8. Jun 2009)

JavaGreenhorn hat gesagt.:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe eine combobox eingebunden und schon Werte vordefiniert. In meinem Formular zeigt er mir aber nur das "defaultLabel" an, nicht die "itemValues".
> 
> Danke


Du brauchst mehr informationen!
Hau mal die h:messges rein, da steht mit sicherheit mehr.
LG Noc


----------

